# Sunday Special-Pop culture Quiz-the 90's



## luckytrim (Apr 19, 2020)

Sunday Special-Pop culture Quiz-the 90's 

1. What 1993 movie earned Leonardo DiCaprio his first Academy Award nomination ? 
2. Who was Captain of the Love Boat when it relaunched in 1998 as The Love Boat; The 
Next wave ? 
3. In 1995's Get Shorty, what was Martin Weir's (Danny DeVito) autobiography ? 
4. What was the name of Tim Taylor's wise neighbor on TV's Home Improvement ? 
5. Do you recall the name of the bandleader for Late Night with David Letterman ? 
6. Who am I? 
I was a staff writer for a weekly comedy show before I became a late-night talk show 
host... 
7. What 90's hit single languished in a drawer for years after the singer it was written for, 
Patsy Cline, died before she could record it ? 
8. What potential illness kept Ken Mattingly (Gary Sinise) from being part of the Apollo 
13 crew in the 1995 Ron Howard film ? 
9. In 1997's L.A. Confidential, Kim Bassinger's character was modeled after what 1940's 
screen starlet ? 
10. Name the American actor whose untimely death took place on the same day, 
Halloween 1993, as Italian film-making legend Fredrico Felleni ... 
11. What's the name of the TV News-magazine where Murphy Brown worked ? 
12. Name the R.E.M. hit that was inspired by comedian Andy Kaufman ? 
13. What flavor is BUZZ beer (Drew Carey Show)? 
14. In what state did Gloria Estefan's near-fatal accident occur in 1990 ? 
15. The design for what legendary figure's postage stamp likeness was decided by a 
nationwide vote in 1992, with the youthful likeness winning out over the more mature 
one ? 
16. What field position did Madonna's character play in 1992'2 A league of Their Own ? 
17. What species of moth has an important role in The Silence of the Lambs ? 
18. In 1996's doomsday hit Independence Day, what do the earthlings use to break down 
the alien defenses ? 
19. Which popular Sitcom Title character frequents a coffee shop named Cafe' Nervosa ? 
20. Name the first James Bond movie that featured Pierce Brosnan as 007 .. 
. 
. 
. 
. 
. 
. 
. 
. 
. 

. 
. 
. 
. 
. 

1. What's Eating Gilbert Grape ? 
2. Robert Urich 
3. Weir'd Tales 
4. Wilson Wilson 
5. Paul Shaffer 
6. Conan O'Brian 
7. Blue-Leann Rimes 
8. Measles 
9. Veronica Lake 
10. River Phoenix 
11. F.Y.I. 
12. Man in the Moon 
13. Coffee 
14. Pennsylvania 
15. Elvis Presley 
16. Center Field 
17. Death's Head Moth 
18. Computer Virus 
19.Frasier 
20. Goldeneye


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Apr 19, 2020)

I'm buying a lottery ticket...20/20, and that was without coffee.


----------



## luckytrim (Apr 19, 2020)

princessfiona60 said:


> i'm buying a lottery ticket...20/20, and that was without coffee.


----------

